# Ennio Morricone



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

I was looking at Ennio Morricone's discography today, and needless to say, it is huge. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennio_Morricone_discography

Anyhow, my reason for looking at it was to see what releases I should pick up next. I know all the famous ones of course (The Good, the Bad and Ugly etc. etc.), but I like some of the more 'obscure' works he's done. I was just curious if anyone else here could recommend me some of his less known releases?

I'm curious about this:
"_Ennio Morricone's classical compositions include over 15 piano concertos, 30 symphonic pieces, choral music and one opera. His first classical pieces date back to the late-forties._"


----------

